# TOTB IX (August 2010)



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Admission Tickets will soon be available at WWW.TOTB.CO.UK

Any traders on here that would like to make a presence at this event, please contact Dave Naxton on 07759 627237


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

If you have any questions about this event please PM me direct.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

The new TOTB site is now live

www.totb.co.uk

Regards 
Dave


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone attending this years event 

Regards
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Dave can you please forward me the details for the trade stands :thumb:

Thankyou

Saffronx


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Im going


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

No details received as yet:thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

DETAIL said:


> No details received as yet:thumb:


Pm just sent - Sorry mate i never checked this post for updates :wall:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

COMPETITORS LIST

pdf version which is easier to read

CLICK ON THE ABOVE TEXT TO VIEW

I will be making the final updates on Sunday

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

*This is your last chance to get the TOTB experience with Sundays event now full you can still enter the Saturday part of the event *

WE HAVE JUST 33 PLACES LEFT 

Saturday is the TOTB Boot Camp for new TOTB attendees. This is where the newcomer can gain the TOTB experience and this is designed to bring on the next generation of TOTB competitors, The cost is just £60 so if you just missed out on the team selection, drivers can still enter for the Saturday and be part of the event.The track will also be available to Sunday competitors for mapping and shake down runs, but times will not count for the Sunday.

Signing on is also open all day Saturday, along with Scrutineering and noise checks. This will allow teams to get all their paperwork done and be ready to go on track at 10.30 Sunday morning.

The handling course will be open on the Saturday but the track will be changed over night.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahh good ole TOTB...god I remember all the hard work to organise that 

Kinda glad I have given it up....after 6 years was very very tiring (think Chris was too...) nice to see its still running though


----------

